# which cell phone



## user30697 (Aug 15, 2008)

i'm about to get a new cellphone. i have narrowed it down to three. first the iphone 3gs second the blackberry storm and finally the samsung optima. they all look like nice phones and i think i would be pleased with either one but i can't make up my mind. my main questions are: is the iphone worth it. i is the blackberry storm or the optima as good as the iphone


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

My wife works for Verizon, so I would say the storm, I have the Gz'One Boulder, and the curve, Like them both.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

I think the Blackberry Storm is a great phone. I love my phone. The clock feature is awesome. It is so easy to set up. Doesn't feel like it is going to break like the iphone. Not to mention that every fortune 500 company uses blackberry, and not i phone. There is a reason. they are far superior for business use. it is not a fun phone only. It can do everything the i phone can, and yes apps are coming out everyday for blackberry also. But it can do everything the i phone can and more. Go with the STorm. Only gripe is the touch screen. If you have larger thumbs you will be mad at text or emailing.


----------



## user30697 (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks for the replies. i didnt want a iphone cause its apple and you gotta do things thier way or the highway. the samsung isnt as popular so thier are less aps etc


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a B/B Curve and love it! I would stay away from the touch screens. I hate the idea of smudging up my screen with finger prints!

I might be a little ocd


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Blackberry Bold.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

wacko said:


> thanks for the replies. i didnt want a iphone cause its apple and you gotta do things thier way or the highway. the samsung isnt as popular so thier are less aps etc


jail break it...and have the most powerful phone on the planet


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

Blackberry Bold


----------



## user30697 (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks for the replies. I'm not worried about smudges. i was thinking touchscreen cause the screens bigger so that i have more room to view web pages and pictures and things of the sort.

whats the bold have more than the storm other that a tiny qwerty keypad


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

iPhone


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

wacko said:


> thanks for the replies. I'm not worried about smudges. i was thinking touchscreen cause the screens bigger so that i have more room to view web pages and pictures and things of the sort.
> 
> whats the bold have more than the storm other that a tiny qwerty keypad


I prefer the keyboard. I had a touchscreen phone before this phone and it stopped working (i'm not easy on phones).


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I have been using this one for a few years its by motorola works very well. Never seem to loose it either


----------



## user30697 (Aug 15, 2008)

i bought a storm this morning. overall i like it. now that i have that settled, what cases are good for construction. i like the tough skin but they don't make one for the storm. is there a alternative.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Both my wife and I had a Blackberry and I didn't think the iPhone was anything special....until I got myself an iPhone. Wow, what a phone and so many free applications available. I already downloaded a carpenters level and construction calculator along with a bunch of other helpful apps. It makes my Blackberry look like nothing but a phone.


----------



## INTRA (Nov 27, 2008)

My BlackBerry Storm is a great phone. Just get that clear film screen cover, to protect from 
scratches.


----------



## Sunrooms (Jul 14, 2009)

thats funny



rbsremodeling said:


> I have been using this one for a few years its by motorola works very well. Never seem to loose it either
> 
> View attachment 20099


----------



## bobbyho (Jun 14, 2008)

Got an Iphone after having a Curve. I really liked the Curve a lot. The new Iphone really is something else. Way faster for opening cut sheets on websites. Intuitive beyond belief. Now that it does video it is hard to beat. Synch through Itunes way faster than Blackberry desktop manager. Downfalls are no flash camera and battery won't last a full day. Charger in the truck and all is well again. It can be used as a toy but it is extremely effective for business use and the apps cant be touched by RIM (yet). It was a toss up between this and the Bold. No regrets at all


----------



## base (Apr 16, 2008)

iPhone is great


----------



## usdevelopersjou (Jul 20, 2009)

why are iphone is great ? please sir replay my question.


----------



## kpall312 (Feb 23, 2009)

Definitely Iphone. I just changed my first generation to the new 3GS. Jailbreak and unlocked it yesterday, for unlimited and free apps.


----------



## CF Construction (Nov 16, 2008)

I've found that the iPhone is the perfect phone. If you need to access the internet with ease with the same view you get in regular computers, the iPhone offers that. The tons of other features that make life easier is all in the iPhone. Only complaint I have with it is that once in a blue moon it tends to drop calls.


----------



## kpall312 (Feb 23, 2009)

CF Construction said:


> I've found that the iPhone is the perfect phone. If you need to access the internet with ease with the same view you get in regular computers, the iPhone offers that. The tons of other features that make life easier is all in the iPhone. Only complaint I have with it is that once in a blue moon it tends to drop calls.


If you buy the Iphone get the 3GS. Very fast. I can help you with safe Jailbreak and send you apps ( .IPA file) you want free.


----------



## CF Construction (Nov 16, 2008)

I actually have the 3G but may be upgrading soon. What's that Jailbreak app?


----------



## jeremyv (May 6, 2009)

How bout HTC phones? They got touch screens, wifi, Windows Mobile, big screen, etc.


----------



## CF Construction (Nov 16, 2008)

On an additional note in regards to the iPhone; I came across an application in which allows you to use the iPhone's 3G, or 3G S connection (depending on which one you have) as your remote internet connection. Instead of paying $70 or so for having that wireless internet service where you need an adapter to hook it up to your laptop in order to access the internet anywhere you go; all you do is hook up your iPhone to your laptop via a USB cable and you can use it. Another feature that's handy for all of us that spend more time out of the office, but yet find ourselves trying to gain access to the internet. No to mention that it helps cut on one additional cost.


----------



## DMDesigns (Feb 5, 2009)

*iPhone*

Once you test drive this phone and compare it to anything else on the market, you will know the iPhone is without a doubt the best phone on the market. Now why they put the best phone with AT&T...?

But you can switch it over I've heard.

The phone can do anything you want it to, like cook you dinner, and find you love. :no:

Dave


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

usdevelopersjou said:


> why are iphone is great ? please sir replay my question.


I quoted it, is that like replaying? 

IMO, the IPhones are great because of the applications that you can load on them. The web browser is also impressive and I can take mine on vacation without feeling like I'm leaving the internet at home. The camera is not bad and with the Facebook application I can load pictures directly to facebook with a click of a button. I could go on if you want.


----------



## neilkevins (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi dougchips...
We all know that Iphone is very nice phone but i don't like its bluethoth function because in that you can only transfer with other Iphone device.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I like the iPhone because while I'm jogging in the park and the phone rings it automatically lowers the iPod and the phone rings. With the built in control on the headphones I can answer the phone with one simple click. Once I click it again after the phone conversation, the music resumes right where it left off. Same thing for when I have it attached to an auxillary cord in my van, the phone rings, and the voice on the other end goes over the speakers in the van.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

CF Construction said:


> On an additional note in regards to the iPhone; I came across an application in which allows you to use the iPhone's 3G, or 3G S connection (depending on which one you have) as your remote internet connection. Instead of paying $70 or so for having that wireless internet service where you need an adapter to hook it up to your laptop in order to access the internet anywhere you go; *all you do is hook up your iPhone to your laptop via a USB cable and you can use it.* Another feature that's handy for all of us that spend more time out of the office, but yet find ourselves trying to gain access to the internet. No to mention that it helps cut on one additional cost.


Maybe I am dense, but what would be the point of the internet on your phone then.:blink:

Nevermind, I had to read it again to get the use.


----------

